# التشغيل الميكانيكي بالقطع



## الخير المبروك (20 يناير 2010)

[FONT=&quot]بسـم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أهمية طرق االتصنيع ودورها الأساسي في تطور القطاع الصناعي في أية دولة من دول العالم ، مسألة منطقية لا تخفي على أحد ولم تُعد موضوع مثير للجدل والنقاش . كثيرةٌ هي طرق الإنتاج المعروفة منذ زمن بعيد وكثيرةٌ هي الكتب والمراجع التي تناولتها وتناولت مراحل تطورها المختلفة . الأبحاث والتجارب العلمية لا تزال تجري على أشدها ولا تقف عند حد، حتى إنها تعدت حدود محيطنا الأرضي لتنفذ في الفضاء الخارجي وذلك لأجل الوصول إلى أنسب إسلوب وأمثل طريقة يمكن بها إنتاج المنتجات والمواد الصناعية وبتكلفة ملائمة .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ونحن كدول ترتقي إدراج سلم التقدم العلمي والتقني علينا جوهرياً الإستفادة من تجارب الذين سبقونا في هذا المجال ، وذلك بإنتهاج السبل السليمة والأخذ بالتقنيات الملائمة المؤدية إلى النجاح والتفوق وإجتناب كل ما من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى الإخفاق والفشل . إعتماد الأسس التنظيمية السديدة ، الدراسات التمهيدية الفنية المستفيضة ، توظيف المهارات البشرية الوطنية الرائدة ذات الكفاءات العالية تُعد من بين العوامل الرئيسية التي تفتح لأوطاننا أبواب التقدم والتطور التقني . إيجاد حلقة الوصل بين دور العلم (المتمثلة في الجامعات التقنية والمعاهد الفنية العليا) وميادين التطبيق العملي للمعارف التقنية (المتمثلة في المرافق والمنشآت الصناعية) يعتبر مرتكزاً هاماً للتطور التقني في المجالين العلمي والتطبيقي . التأهيل العلمي وإكتساب المهارات والخبرات المتقدمة يعتبر أحد الأركان الأساسية لتقدم أوطاننا وإزدهارها . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهذا العمل البسيط يقدم مساهمة متواضعة إلى مكتبتنا العربية الفنية خدمةً لطلبة العلم في جامعاتنا ومعاهدنا الفنية في ما يخص طرق التشغيل الميكانيكي للمواد بواسطة القطع . هذا الكتاب يتضمن ثلاثة أبواب : يتناول الأول منها المبادئ النظرية للتشغيل الميكانيكي ، أما الثاني فيستعرض العمليات الرياضية لإحتساب المقادير الكمية للتشغيل الميكانيكي ، الباب الثالث يقدم القيم الإرشادية المُوصى بها لطرق التشغيل الميكانيكي . [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وقد توخينا البساطة في استعراضه من دون أن نتجاهل المضمون الذي يجب أن يحتويه مثل هذا الكتاب ، واجتهدنا بأن يكون زاخراً بالموضوعات والمسائل التي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يحتاجها الباحث والطالب بل وحتى المتدرب البسيط الذي قد يكون عمله مرتبطا بالعمليات الإنتاجية المحدودة . وأتحفناه بالعديد من العلاقات والأمثلة الرياضية إلى جانب الصور التوضيحية والأشكال البيانية التي تغني عن كثير من الشرح والتوضيح . وأودعنا فيه الكثير من المفاهيم العلمية والمصطلحات الحديثة المعتمدة من قِبل المؤسسات المعنية باللغة العربية وأفردنا لها حيزاً محدوداً في آخر الكتاب يتناولها والمصطلحات الأجنبية المقابلة لها بالشرح والتوضيح . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مجمل القول : إن التجربة الراهنة تؤكد أن نشر كتاب ما أو نبوغ عالم ما في مجال علمه أو خبرة مهندس ما وبراعته في مجال تخصصه أو حتى إقامة مصنع معين وجلب الخبرات الأجنبية إليه تعتبر في مجملها خطوات جيدة في سبيل التقدم ، ولكنها لن تكون كافية وفعّالة إذا ما إفتقدنا إلى قاعدة صناعية أساسية متينة تحتضن جميع تلك العناصر ثم تصهرها في بوتقة واحدة يكون نتاجها عناصر وطنية كفوءة يمكن الإعتماد عليها إعتماداً شبه كامل في إدارة دفة التقدم والتطور المنشود ووضعه في طريقه الصحيح . والتجربة ذاتها تحتم علينا أن نكون نحن أنفسنا من يبدع ويصنع ويطوِّر ويحمى ، مصداقا لمثلنا العربي القائل : " ما حك جلدك مثل ظفرك " .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]والله ولي التوفيق[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الخير المبروك سعيد 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]التصنيف التقني لعمليات وطرق التشغيل الميكانيكي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تصنيف عمليات وطرق التشغيل يتم بناءً على الأوجه التالية :-[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ا ـ من الناحية التوصيفية للتشغيل نميز الآتي :[/FONT]
1[FONT=&quot] ـ عمليات التشغيل التحضيرية أو التمهيدية (عمليات التخشين) ، ويكون التركيز هنا على الحجم المُزال من الجذاذ الملائم والمناسب إقتصادياً وتقنياً بصرف النظر عن جودة المشغولة ودقة شكلها ومقاساتها .[/FONT]
2[FONT=&quot] ـ عمليات التشغيل الإستقرابية (العمليات الوسيطة أو البينية) وهي قد تجرى في مرحلة واحدة أو في عدة مراحل لأجل تقريب شكل المشغولة ومقاساتها للشكل والمقاسات المطلوبة .[/FONT]
3[FONT=&quot] ـ عمليات التشغيل التشطيبية (الإنجازية) والهدف الأساسي منها يتمثل في تحقيق الدقة والجودة المطلوبتين في شكل ومقاس المشغولة .[/FONT]
4[FONT=&quot] ـ عمليات التنعيم الإنجازية النهائية وتمثل آخر العمليات وأدقها فيما يتعلق بتشغيل وإنجاز المشغولات بالقَطع.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ب ـ من الناحية التقنية : [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إذا ما رجعنا إلى مفهوم التشغيل الميكانيكي فسنجد أن القاعدة الأساسية أو المرتكز الأساسي الذي تقوم عليه طرق التشغيل جميعها يتمثل في أن تصنيع أو إنجاز المشغولات ومنحها الشكل والمقاس يجرى في هذا المجال بإزالة أجزاء صغيرة (تتساقط كجذاذ أو نحاتة أو رايش) من المادة الزائدة (أو ما يعرف بإسم علاوة التشغيل) الممنوحة للمشغولة ، وذلك بواسطة أدوات ذات أشكال وأحجام مختلفة وبحركات وسرعات رئيسية وأخرى مساعدة تكون سبباً في حدوث عملية التماس بين المشغولة والعدة وبالتالي حدوث عملية القطع ذاتها .[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طرق التشغيل الكهربائية والكهروكيميائية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]معظم طرق الإنتاج الصناعية (كالسباكة ، التشكيل اللدن ، التشغيل بالقطع ، الوصل) الموظّفة لتصنيع المواد كانت معروفة منذ سنوات عدة . التقنيات الجديدة التي تم تطويرها حديثاً تُطلق عليها العديد من المصطلحات العلمية ، من بينها : طرق التشغيل غير التقليدية ، طرق التشغيل غير المألوفة ، طرق التشغيل عديمة المَنْحَى [/FONT](layless)[FONT=&quot] أو طرق التشغيل غير الميكانيكية . هذه الطرق تتضمن أساليب القطع بالحزم الإلكترونية ، بالبلازما و بالحزم الليزرية وكذلك عمليات اللحام ، التشغيل بالموائع الدافقة ، التشغيل الساحج (بنفث ساحج أو بنفث الماء) وطرق التشغيل فوق الصوتية . مجموعة من بين تلك الطرق تعتبر طرق كهربائية صرفة بشكل أساسي ، وهي توظّف لقطع المعادن التي لا يمكن قطعها بسهولة أو يستحيل قطعها إطلاقاً بالوسائل الميكانيكية . هذه المجموعة تضم كلٌّ من : التشغيل بالتقريع الكهربائي [/FONT](EDM)[FONT=&quot] ، القطع السلكي بالتفريغ الكهربائي [/FONT](EDWC)[FONT=&quot] ، التجليخ بالتفريغ الكهربائي [/FONT](EDG)[FONT=&quot] ، التشغيل الكهروكيميائي [/FONT](ECDM)[FONT=&quot] والصقل الكهركيميائي [/FONT](ECH)[FONT=&quot] . مجموعة أخرى في هذا السياق تقوم ، من خلال عمليات التنميش الضوئي (التصويري) والتفريز الكيميائي ، بإزالة المعدن بفعل تنميشه أو حتِّه وأكله كيميائياً . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]التشغيل الكهربائي أو الكهروكيميائي يمثل احد الطرق التي يجرى بها تشغيل المواد بفصل أجزاء صغيرة منها بأساليب غير ميكانيكية ، تكون مصحوبة بحدوث تغير بل وإنهيار في جزيئات المادة أو البنية التركيبية لها عند السطح ، وذلك بفعل العمليات الكيميائية أو الفيزيائية أو هما معاً . [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]التشغيل بالتفريغ الكهربائي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تقوم نبضات أو دفعات من التيار الكهربي المستمر (يصل فرق الجهد للتيار المذكور إلى حوالي [/FONT] 40[FONT=&quot] فولت وشدته إلى[/FONT]400 [FONT=&quot]أمبير) بتفريغ شحنات كهربائية على هيئة قوس أو شرر كهربي في العازل الموجود بين المشغولة ـ التي تمثل القطب الموجب (+) ـ والمسرى أو الإلكترود الذي يمثل القطب السالب (-) ، ونتيجة لذلك تنصهر مادة المشغولة إنصهاراً موضعياً ويتبخر جزء منها عند منطقة التفريغ . وبإستمرار مرور التيار في الدائرة وما يصاحب ذلك من تفريغ في الشحنات الكهربائية تزداد كمية المادة المنصهرة من المشغولة مفسحة المجال بذلك للمسرى ليحل محلها شيئا فشيئا بعد أن يكتسحها ويجرفها . وعلى هذا النحو[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]يتم الحصول على مشغولات تقنية ذات أشكال هندسية بها ثقوب وتجاويف مُشكَّلة وفقا لما هو مطلوب . [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]العدد المستعملة لإنجاز هذا العمل هي عبارة عن أقطاب (إلكترودات) متعددة الأشكال والأحجام مصنوعة من النحاس أو النحاس الأصفر، البرونز، المعادن الملبدة ، سبائك الألمنيوم وسبائك الخارصين ، التنجستن أو من حديد الزهر . أما العازل المتواجد بين المشغولة والإلكترود فهو عبارة عن سائل غير موصل للكهرباء كالزيت ، النفط أو الماء المُقطَّر . تجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن الإلكترود يقوم بحركات إهتزازية إلى جانب حركة التغذية وذلك لزيادة كمية المادة المنصهرة من جهة ولتسهيل عملية كسحها وجرفها من منطقة التشغيل من جهة أخرى .[/FONT]





​


----------



## الخير المبروك (23 يناير 2010)

*الأتمتة الصناعية*

[FONT=&quot] أنظمة التحكم الحاسوبية [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] من الممكن بالنسبة للآلات الرقمية المُسيرة عددياً [/FONT](NCM)[FONT=&quot] ، والتي تحصل على معلوماتها المتعلقة بالتحكم والسيطرة من خلال العلامات الألفية العددية (أبجعددية) ، إستخدام جهاز معالجة المعلومات الإلكتروني ([/FONT]ADPE[FONT=&quot]) في البرمجة وفي إنتاج الأشرطة المثقوبة . إذ يقوم الحاسوب بعد ذلك معتمدا على البرامج المرجعية (برامج المصدر) ولغات البرمجة بتحديد المعلومات الهندسية والتكنولوجية بالإضافة إلى أدوات المعالجة الإستدراكية (اللاحقة) اللازمة لإصدار برنامج العمل وإخراجه على هيئة أشرطة تحكم مثقوبة وتعليمات إرشادية عن الأُسلوب المتوجب إتباعه لتنفيذ العمل (قوائم العدد ؛ نسخ البرامج المتعلقة بإنتاج مشغولة معينة ومحضر أو برتوكول التشغيل) . [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]علاوة على ذلك نجد أنه من الممكن أيضا ؛ من خلال تحميل السعة المتاحة ، إضافة الأزمنة التي تظل فيها العدة مقتحمة جسم المشغولة أو بعض المعلومات التنظيمية المتعلقة بالعمل (وهذه أيضا تصدر على هيئة أشرطة مثقوبة أو قوائم) . الشكل[/FONT](56.7) [FONT=&quot] يوضح البنية التركيبية المعروفة بإسم _الإشغال المنعزل أو المنفصل _[/FONT]_(off - line - operation)_[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إن _التحكم العددي المباشر _[/FONT]_DNC_[FONT=&quot] ( _أي :_[/FONT]_Direct - numerical - control_ [FONT=&quot]) يكوّن أو يخلق إتصالاً مباشراً (كابل) بين الآلة والحاسوب ، وهو التركيب المعروف بإسم _الإشغال المتصل _[/FONT]_(on - line - operation)_[FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إن إختفاء الشريط المُثقّب وغيابه في هذه النوعية من السيطرة ، فضلا عن إمكانية تخزين البرامج المتعلقة بتصنيع المشغولة في ذاكرة الحاسوب (خازن المعلومات) ذاته أو في مخزن معلومات خارجي ، يجعل أعمال قسم إدارة البرمجة والتنظيم أكثر يسرا وسهولة بالإضافة إلى أنه يساهم ـ من خلال الزمن الأصلي لمعالجة المعلومات ـ في تخفيض إضافي في الأزمنة التمهيدية والختامية . وتبعا لذلك فقد أضحى توصيل الآلات المسيرة عدديا مباشرة بوحدات الإدخال ووحدات الإصدار (شاشات المعالجة) أمراً ضرورياً . شاشات المعالجة عددياً [/FONT](NCP)[FONT=&quot] ؛ أُنظر الجدول [/FONT](10.7) [FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إلى جانب ما يقوم به الحاسوب من إدارة البرنامج وتوزيع المعلومات (مهام التحكم) على نحو أوتوماتي فإنه يقوم أيضا بمهام وواجبات أخرى كالسيطرة على إنسياب أو تدفق المشغولات على منظومات الآلات ؛ السيطرة على محطات ومراكز القياس وتقييم النتائج القياسية (المُقاسة) بالإضافة إلى تحضير بيانات ومعلومات العمل وتوفير إمكانية إحالتها ومواصلة نقلها إلى وحدات العمل الأخرى . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ربط وتوصيل مجموعة من حواسيب المعالجة مع بعضها البعض أو ربطها بحاسوب مركزي (حاسوب رئيسي) يجعل نطاق مهام التحكم أكثر إتساعاً وشموليةً كما يتيح لنا إمكانية السيطرة على المراحل التنظيمية المختلفة .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهكذا نرى أن التحكم العددي المباشر [/FONT](DNC)[FONT=&quot] يعد من أهم الشروط التي تتطلبها عملية تحويل المصانع من مصانع تقليدية إلى مصانع أوتوماتية تلقائية التشغيل (المراحل التطويرية أُنظر الجدول [/FONT](11.7)[FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبجانب أنظمة التحكم العددي المباشر فقد حظيت أنظمة التحكم المعززة بالحاسوب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]CNC[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أي :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Computerized - Numerical - Control) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كإحدى الصور المتطورة للتحكم العددي أهمية كبرى في هذا المجال . الحاسوب الداخلي الدقيق أو حاسوب المعالجة العملياتي الراقي يتولى مهام أو وظائف التحكم عن المجموعات البنائية المتصلة سلكياً (أي بالكوابل) بمنظومات التحكم التقليدية . وبذلك تصبح أنظمة التحكم مرنة جداً وتكتسب مقدرة كافية ولحد بعيد على التكيف مع المهام والواجبات الخاصة.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]إن الحواسيب الدقيقة [/FONT](Microprocessor`s)[FONT=&quot] لها القدرة على أن تنهض بالعديد من برامج السيطرة ، كما هو الحال في مراكز التشغيل المُسيّرة عدديا [/FONT](NCMC)[FONT=&quot] أو في أنظمة التحكم المساري ؛ الشكل [/FONT](57.7)[FONT=&quot] يوضح نظام التحكم المعزز بالحاسوب [/FONT](CNC- System)[FONT=&quot] لثلاثة مخارط ظرفية طراز [/FONT]DF 200[FONT=&quot] . والنظام المذكور يعمل بالكيانات المعنوية (المناهج) التالية :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ـ نظام التشغيل المعزز بالحاسوب [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ـ برنامج تشخيص الخطأ (فحص وإختبار الحاسوب ؛ إختبار الكوابل ؛ إختبار الشاشة العددية [/FONT]NCP[FONT=&quot]) ؛ فحص المرقاب [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ـ الكيان المعنوي (المناهج) العياري [/FONT]KRS 4100 
[FONT=&quot]إدخال البرامج يجري بواسطة إستعمال تلغراف كاتب (طابعة مبرقة) مزودة بجهاز لمراقبة البيانات الداخلة وتركيبتها النحوية . أما الإصدار فيتم من خلال جهاز تسجيل (مسجل) خاص لقيمة الموضع الفرضية (المحور الإحداثي السيني [/FONT]x[FONT=&quot] والمحور الإحداثي العيني[/FONT]z [FONT=&quot]) ومسجل آخر مخصص للمعلومات التوزيعية . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]قبيل الإصدار يجري تكوين وبناء القيمة الفرضية ـ مع الأخذ بعين الإعتبار للقيمة التصحيحية والقيمة الثابتة ـ وإتخاذ القرار المتعلق بتحديد الإتجاه ( مقارنة القيمة الفرضية بالقيمة الفعلية).[/FONT]
​[FONT=&quot]الخير المبروك[/FONT]​


----------



## على هارون (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الخير المبروك (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك ايضا يااخي


----------



## باسم عمارة (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة والشرح الوافى


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## يوسف الشيخ راضي (28 مارس 2011)

سلام عليكم .....ممكن اعرف تأثير زاوية القطع على شروط القطع (سرعة القطع) اريد بحث كامل على هذا الموظوع


----------



## عمراياد (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## طارق عبود (25 أبريل 2011)

رجاء أريد كتاب في التنظيم الصناعي في أسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## Hima El-Gendy (14 يوليو 2013)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا:20:


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

*يعطيك الف الف عافيه

موضوع رااائع

وجهود أروع

*


----------

